# I deleted PAINT - how do I get it back



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

While back, I was deleting some extra stuff that I thought I didn't need to free up space on my computer. I am sure at that time I deleted PAINT, and now I need it. I looked on the ME disc and couldn't find it. ANy ideas? Hotskates


----------



## Cowboy622 (Oct 4, 2001)

Go to Start>settings> control panel> add/remove program> windows setup tab> scroll down to Accessories> click the details button> scroll down to Paint> if there's a check in the box remove it then okay out. Then repeat the steps above and recheck it and have your WinME disk handy as you'll probably be prompted for it. This should reinstall MS Paint for you. Good Luck!!


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Well Cowboy,
thank you very much. Now I can paint again. Before I asked TSG for help I had gone as far as clicking the control panel's add/remove button and even windows setting. But, when I didn't see Paint on the list of components I assumed It wasn't on the list. After double clicking accessories like you said, I found paint. Thanks again. Hotskates
p.s. So much of the time when I have a problem, I have almost gotten the answer on my own, but don't to quite far enough in trying things. I have to start thinking outside the box as they say.


----------



## Cowboy622 (Oct 4, 2001)

My pleasure, Glad it worked for you. Happy Painting!!!!


----------

